# My daughter's new Vizsla puppy....Gemma!



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is such a sweetheart! I fell in love. She is an 8 week old female.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I love vizslas! So cute!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She's adorable! I love the one where they are just looking at each other.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a supercute dog!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks y'all!! I am in LOVE!! Wish my daughter lived at home still. Looks like I have to make alot of trips to visit her at college...thank goodness she is only 45 minutes away


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cute! Love her name too. Do you mind if I copy her pic and show a friend who used to breed Vizsla's? I know she'd love to see Gemma and get a Vizsla fix.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Paula..YES!! You can copy the picture to show your friend!! Im a proud "Grandma" 
I think she is sooo cute!! Shes sucha good puppy too.. so far


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

magiclover said:


> She's adorable! I love the one where they are just looking at each other.


me too - so cute!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love her! She's so pretty!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

What a cutie pie! Love those long legs and ears!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She's adorable! Congrats to your daughter  

I hope you will be keeping us posted as she grows!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Cute little wrinkles!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cute!!! I love their squishy faces!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Aha... the long awaited baby has arrived. She has a beautiful little face. 

Chris


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh what a cutie! There is one in Town who I have gotten to know and she is a doll...I know you Grandma will enjoy watching her grow up...keep the pictures coming, I'll enjoy watching too!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a little beauty! I've never seen a Vizsla before. Very very cute, and she looks soooooo soft and silky.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

She is adorable! Tell your daughter congratulations on her new addition! I LOVE (like the others) the one of your daughter and Gemma looking at each other.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG... #3 is soooo ADORABLE!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very sweet! Congrats to Kim and Gemma.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Amy, My friend and Breeder Carol loved the pics of Gemma and asked who the Breeder is. She thought she might know them. She said Gemma looks like a perfect little Vizsla! Carol no longer breeds but does still have Vizslas at home.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Paula, the breeders name is Nancy Edmonds in Winder GA. There are not that many Vizsla breeders so my daughter didnt have alot to choose from...but she and Nancy hit it off....Gemma is such a cute sweet puppy! We love her!! 
Im off to visit them now....I cant stay away LOL
Thanks for all the congrats! My daughter says thank you to everyone! She is soo excited to have her and we have fingers crossed that Gemma will take well to the crate. Kim is working on it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little grandpup. Gemma is just adorable.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Gemma is a real beauty!! I do love Vislas! Weinmaraners too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OK i just got back from my daughters...I MUST stay home tomorrow and leave her be..after all she is in college and Im sure she doesnt want her MOM at her apartment every day! LOL But oh man is Gemma adorable and sooooo good!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG...she is just ADORABLE!! I love her little wrinkles and the soft look in her eyes! Beautiful!!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ohhhhh so cute!!! The ears are to die for!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh what a sweetheart !​


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all!! Im going to see my daughter and Gemma tomorrow!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

amy22 said:


> Thank you all!! Im going to see my daughter and Gemma tomorrow!!!!! YAY!!!!










Hint ... Hint ...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She could NOT be cuter!!! I loooove Vizslas!! Would love to own one someday... but I don't think I have the energy level for one from what I know of them LOL Maybe in another life... Please post lots of pics!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

dontcha worry!!! LOL I have more and i will have more tomorrow!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sooo precious little Gemma :smooch:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet little girl. I love the one with the leave in her mouth, she looks so proud! And your daughter looks so happy to have a new baby...how is she going to get any study time in with that cute puppy to keep her busy?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What cuties - both your daughter and gemma.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwww, what a little face!! She's so sweet and I love the wrinkled forehead...too cute.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Gemma, you are growing so fast already! Grammy is gonna keep us posted right? I was wondering about school work too..Eek...I would have used a pup as a diversion every moment I could have...hope your daughter is more disciplined that I was!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My daughter is very disciplined..she puts Gemma in her crate or Gemma sleeps next to her while she studies..she trained her from the start that she goes into her crate on and off during the day. Gemma is a great puppy and doesnt mind her crate so my daughter is LUCKY!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

amy22 said:


> dontcha worry!!! LOL I have more and i will have more tomorrow!!


Promises ... promises ... :uhoh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love the new pics. I just caught back up with this Thread. Your daughter is a very pretty girl. I'll give my friend your Breeder's name. I think the Vizsla world is pretty small, they might know each other. My friend used to do field work with her dogs, I wonder if your Breeder did as well? I'll send along the newest pics too. She loved the last ones.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Forgot my camera....but I am going this weekend to puppy sit because my daughter has to work..so Ill have more pictures after that!!
Thanks for the compliment about my daughter! Im not sure if she did field work with her dogs..but i do know that she shows them.
This puppy is the sweetest thing..my daughter and I are just in LOVE!! Wish my daughter still lived at home.....


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Can not wait to see more pictures! Gemma is so cute!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

New picture of Gemma.....what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

and one more.....


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Amy, she is so cute....I have a lot i n common with her - wrinkles on forehead and laugh lines around the mouth.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha funny..come to think of it me too!!! I know..shes a doll...I get to puppy sit this weekend!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't get over how freaking cute she is!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I just Love Her!! I am jealous you get to play this weekend wiff the little cutie!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Amy... this puppy is just so adorable.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I know I cannot WAIT!!!!!! Hopefully I will remember my camera and have some cute pics to post!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

amy22 said:


> New picture of Gemma.....what a cutie pie!!!


 
Awww there's my sweetie !


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Gemma withdrawal...Help Please!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the last couple of pics aren't showing up.

Where's some new ones?????? Not to be a pest or anything.......


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Here are a few more  I know theres 2 of the same but I dont know how to get rid of one of them....They are home for Christmas so I will have more to post soon! Shes getting so big!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Holidays sweet sweet Gemma 
Hope Santa brings you lots of treats


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh she's just adorable!! I love her!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You know Santa will be very good to her!!  I love her too!!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I need a Gemma Fix, Please!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I need a Gemma Fix, Please!!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Shes beautiful! I love that breed


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Still need a Gemma Fix!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

*Gemma!!!*

Here are some new pictures of my daughter and her dog Gemma!  I dontknow how to get the one of Misty and Holly out of there..soory didnt mean to download that one! Gemma is s SWEETHEART!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww she looks so sweet - definitely a momma's girl!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous love the colouring. Gemma is just so pretty.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how much she had grown. Poor Gemma looks like she's leading a very stressed life all stretched out and relaxed on her mommy's lap. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is adorable, love the pictures


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gemma is such a sweetheart...my daughter is so happy she has her. Shes high energy but so is my daughter so they get along great!!! One good walk a day and shes great! Such a loving dog. Vizslas are my second favorite dog!!!  Shes coming home Friday I cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, she's gotten big and is very pretty! No apology necessary, we like seeing Holly and Misty too.


----------

